# Found This Little Gem On Aluminum



## JohnnyTK (Nov 28, 2020)

Found this little gem while packing. Even had a some of the owners personal notes included with it, was most probably from a employee of the ship yard in Collingwood. This made the keep pile


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 28, 2020)

Another sideways image?

Nice find BTB


----------



## DianaPowell (Dec 2, 2020)

Lucky you


----------

